# Großvater enterbt Paris Hilton



## AMUN (31 Juli 2007)

*Großvater enterbt Paris Hilton*

Barron Hilton, Großvater von Paris Hilton und Chef des "Hilton-Clans", hat alle seine elf Enkelkinder enterbt. Schuld daran ist das Verhalten von seiner Enkelin Paris, die seiner Meinung nach den Namen Hilton durch den Dreck zieht.
Schon als damals das Sex-Video "One Night in Paris" erschienen war, war Barron außer sich. Der Gefängnisaufenthalt von Paris habe das Fass nun zum überlaufen gebracht. Barron hat deswegen entschieden, den Nachlass einer Charity zu überlassen.
Finanzielle Sorgen muss sich Paris deshalb nicht machen. Alleine ihr Privatporno bringt ihr jedes Jahr drei Millionen Euro ein. Ihre Parfum- und Schmuckkollektionen schlagen mit 1,5 Millionen Euro jährlich zu Buche.

Quelle: shortnews


*Die ist so doof*


----------



## Fr33chen (31 Juli 2007)

Aber der letzte Teil ist der Entscheidende: Sie hat dennoch KEINE Geldsorgen, aber überhaupt keine!!!


----------



## Enforcer (8 Aug. 2007)

Sie verdient ihre Brötchen halt auf eine alternative Art und Weise


----------

